# SSL issues with git/curl [Solved]

## KWhat

Hi,

I am getting fairly consistent SSL errors with repo sync.  The sites seem to change but the errors are the same.  Sometimes I get similar errors with curl and git clone but most of the time I do not.  Is there a way to get more verbose output about what the issue maybe?  Has anyone seen SSL issues like this?  Could this be related to network mismanagement (packet shaping etc)?

```

kwhat@1QMKBG1-13A-S ~/Android/aosp_android-4.4.3_r1.1 $ repo sync 

fatal: unable to access 'https://android.googlesource.com/platform/manifest/': SSL read: error:00000000:lib(0):func(0):reason(0), errno 104

Fetching project platform/external/jmonkeyengine

Fetching project kernel/omap

Fetching project platform/external/timezonepicker-support

Fetching project platform/prebuilts/sdk

Fetching project platform/system/security

remote: Finding sources: 100% (9/9)

remote: Total 9 (delta 3), reused 9 (delta 3)

Unpacking objects: 100% (9/9), done.

From https://android.googlesource.com/platform/system/security

   f738670..9f64567  master     -> aosp/master

Fetching projects:   0% (2/421)  Fetching project platform/packages/inputmethods/LatinIME

fatal: unable to access 'https://android.googlesource.com/platform/external/timezonepicker-support/': Unknown SSL protocol error in connection to android.googlesource.com:443 

fatal: unable to access 'https://android.googlesource.com/platform/external/jmonkeyengine/': Unknown SSL protocol error in connection to android.googlesource.com:443 

Fetching project platform/packages/providers/CalendarProvider

Fetching project platform/external/jdiff

Fetching projects:   1% (5/421)  Fetching project platform/external/libnl-headers

Fetching project platform/frameworks/opt/mailcommon

Fetching project platform/external/nist-sip

Fetching project platform/external/libffi

Fetching projects:   2% (9/421)  Fetching project platform/frameworks/opt/datetimepicker

fatal: unable to access 'https://android.googlesource.com/platform/frameworks/opt/datetimepicker/': Unknown SSL protocol error in connection to android.googlesource.com:443 

fatal: unable to access 'https://android.googlesource.com/kernel/omap/': SSL read: error:00000000:lib(0):func(0):reason(0), errno 104

Fetching project platform/hardware/qcom/bt

Fetching project platform/external/fsck_msdos

Fetching project platform/prebuilts/clang/darwin-x86/x86/3.3

Fetching projects:   3% (13/421)  Fetching project platform/prebuilts/clang/darwin-x86/3.1

Fetching project platform/packages/apps/Launcher3

Fetching project platform/frameworks/av

fatal: unable to access 'https://android.googlesource.com/platform/frameworks/opt/datetimepicker/': SSL read: error:00000000:lib(0):func(0):reason(0), errno 104

fatal: unable to access 'https://android.googlesource.com/platform/packages/inputmethods/LatinIME/': Operation timed out after 0 milliseconds with 0 out of 0 bytes received

error: Cannot fetch platform/frameworks/opt/datetimepicker

Fetching project platform/external/chromium_org/third_party/WebKit

Fetching projects:   4% (17/421)  fatal: unable to access 'https://android.googlesource.com/platform/frameworks/opt/mailcommon/': Operation timed out after 0 milliseconds with 0 out of 0 bytes received

fatal: unable to access 'https://android.googlesource.com/platform/frameworks/av/': Operation timed out after 0 milliseconds with 0 out of 0 bytes received

```

Last edited by KWhat on Thu Jun 19, 2014 9:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## KWhat

This came down to another case of idiot IT.  The packet sharper attached to our network is improperly shaping SSL connections and the person responsible for the network is clearly overemployed.

----------

